# How to seal up 'The Pit', aka: Old unused cellar entrance.



## Dubuquer (Oct 9, 2014)

Link to the cellar opening pics.

http://imgur.com/a/CamlZ


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I have several possible solutions.
If you would like to keep the door then 
1. You need a drain in the bottom of the stairwell.
2. You should build up the curbs around the stairwell so ground water does not flow directly into the stair well.
3. The floor of the well looks level with the inside floor. It should be slightly lower to prevent water flow.

If you want to seal it up permanently then 
1. Remove the door and framing.
2. Fill in the hole in the foundation with concrete block.
3. Break out the floor of the well and make sure the weeping tile continues trough the hole.
4. Seal the new block wall, apply drainage barrier and fill hole with dirt.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

unless that grate @ stairway's btm leads somewhere, all you'll do is install a drywell,,, i don't think that's desireable :no: as noted, bld up curbs around the stairwell to redirect surface wtr,,, we'd also fill the hole w/conc block pinned to existing wall then wtrproof w/basf's hlm5000 or equal material - trowel/brush applied

whatever you do, remember wtr runs downhill & WILL seep thru the backfill so compact well,,, also give wtr an alternate pathway so it takes the desired path of least resistance - away from your very fine home's bsmt :thumbsup:


----------



## Dubuquer (Oct 9, 2014)

From what I am reading, I understand that I should just have to break out the floor of the pit and ensure that it can drain properly before sealing the door opening up and filling it in? Should I be concerned about the sidewalls of the pit?

And no, there is no functioning grate in the bottom of the pit, nor is there a drain of any kind.

I don't think I can increase the height of curbs, or else it will put the entire well too high to be paved or landscaped over.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If you are filling it in then you do not need to be concerned about the pit walls, only the basement wall.


----------



## Dubuquer (Oct 9, 2014)

Alright thanks guys. I think I have a good idea of how to proceed. Probly will wait until next spring to go on this.


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Sep 29, 2008)

what about building up the walls on the outer edge, then build a small pitches roof with sufficient overhang at the front. This would keep water from coming in a the top. Could then use it for storage. 

If the water comes in from the walls, then the others have better suggestions


----------



## Dubuquer (Oct 9, 2014)

jimmyfloyd said:


> what about building up the walls on the outer edge, then build a small pitches roof with sufficient overhang at the front. This would keep water from coming in a the top. Could then use it for storage.
> 
> If the water comes in from the walls, then the others have better suggestions


I think there is a significant amount of water coming in the walls. They're mostly just old limestone block and the mortar is failing. It would be a big job to repair them.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

then don't both repairing the walls,,, just put a sump & pump in the bottom & pump out so the discharge runs downhill :thumbsup: anything else would force the wtr to seek another path to relief :furious: & that might be into your bsmt  wtrproof the bsmt wall & direct all leakage into the sump :yes: 'sides, you can never wtrproof from the inside :no:


----------

